# Doug Demuro reviewed the model 3!



## ummgood




----------



## RCvetter

We had joked around about giving Doug our 3 to review. Glad he got his hands on one. We are huge fans.


----------



## teslamcteslaface

a very decent doug score.


----------



## pjfw8

Interesting review from someone who’s not a Tesla fanboy.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

YES!! Daddy Doug <3

Been a long time subscriber and surprised he got to the interview so quick. And I think I noticed some nods to the Model 3 Owners Club review with Trev and Ken in the quirks and features column 

The driving aspect of the review (along with his mass fan base) did it for me though. Expect (more) heavy demand for the Model 3


----------



## Dogwhistle

Great video, keep ‘em coming, car reviewers!


----------



## Matthias Fritz

good review. not so good comments underneath. as always.


----------



## 3Victoria

Matthias Fritz said:


> good review. not so good comments underneath. as always.


I actually read some of the Youtube comments, and they were amazingly dumb and uninformed on most levels.


----------



## ummgood

It appears this writer is angry at Doug. Maybe Jealous??

Anyway I don't think Doug treated the Model 3 any different than his other reviews. I don't know why this guy things he should change his format just because Tesla is a different car company.

http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/15838/the-truth-behind-doug-demuros-tesla-model-3-review


----------



## KarenRei

3Victoria said:


> I actually read some of the Youtube comments, and they were amazingly dumb and uninformed on most levels.


News flash: Youtube commenters are amazingly dumb and uninformed on most levels


----------



## MichelT3

ummgood said:


> It appears this writer is angry at Doug. Maybe Jealous??
> 
> Anyway I don't think Doug treated the Model 3 any different than his other reviews. I don't know why this guy things he should change his format just because Tesla is a different car company.
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/15838/the-truth-behind-doug-demuros-tesla-model-3-review


Well. At first I thought it to be a stupid Tesla-hating article. 
But it's actually a very thorough and good article, concentrating on the crux why Model 3 is (going to be) such a success; positive emotion.

Maybe not a coincidence: my father had a Morgen three-wheeler around 1950 and all his life regretted selling it for a Volkswagen Beetle. 
I myself am going to sell all my cars except for one Citroën DS, for ever my epitome of car innovation and design. 
Emotion truly is a crucial factor.


----------



## ummgood

MichelT3 said:


> Well. At first I thought it to be a stupid Tesla-hating article.
> But it's actually a very thorough and good article, concentrating on the crux why Model 3 is (going to be) such a success; positive emotion.
> 
> Maybe not a coincidence: my father had a Morgen three-wheeler around 1950 and all his life regretted selling it for a Volkswagen Beetle.
> I myself am going to sell all my cars except for one Citroën DS, for ever my epitome of car innovation and design.
> Emotion truly is a crucial factor.


I agree with most of the content of the article and I agree with you on how it is well written. But why did he have to attack Doug DeMuro in order to start an article which has nothing to do with the actual review that Doug did. I am guessing it is because the automotive press dislikes him because he is goofy and unconventional. Frankly that is why I love his reviews so much. Just look at my avatar I consider myself pretty goofy too. Personally I discount journalists that need to attack others to get people to read their stuff.


----------



## Caracul

ummgood said:


> I agree with most of the content of the article and I agree with you on how it is well written. But why did he have to attack Doug DeMuro in order to start an article which has nothing to do with the actual review that Doug did. I am guessing it is because the automotive press dislikes him because he is goofy and unconventional. Frankly that is why I love his reviews so much. Just look at my avatar I consider myself pretty goofy too. Personally I discount journalists that need to attack others to get people to read their stuff.


Alex Roy has been writing and driving and racing in a fashion for a long long time. I recently saw him post a video in which he is ripping the p*ss out of a YouTuber after they had been invited to a tyre manufacturer showcase of new tyres.

He is often a brilliant read, an extremely strong proponent of both EVs and autonomous driving and experienced/knowledgeable.

He can also be like a 13 kid sniggering in a corner.


----------



## garsh

ummgood said:


> Just look at my avatar I consider myself pretty goofy too.


Yeah, you and your goofy-looking bird avatar...


----------



## ummgood

Caracul said:


> Alex Roy has been writing and driving and racing in a fashion for a long long time. I recently saw him post a video in which he is ripping the p*ss out of a YouTuber after they had been invited to a tyre manufacturer showcase of new tyres.
> 
> He is often a brilliant read, an extremely strong proponent of both EVs and autonomous driving and experienced/knowledgeable.
> 
> He can also be like a 13 kid sniggering in a corner.


Yeah I don't mind people critiquing other people in a constructive way. It was him calling Doug an idiot I took offense to.


----------



## Dr. J

garsh said:


> Yeah, you and your goofy-looking bird avatar...


Yeah! {snort}


----------



## dogfood

Ryan, from Ride the Lightning podcast, interviewed Alex Roy in episode 116 and it was a good segment. Alex Roy has a rough edge and uses his journalism platform like a folding chair in wrestling or cream pie in a slapstick movie (meaning he's not doing so maliciously), but he has a real love of the automotive mystique and is fully vested in the electric and autonomous future. As long as you take him with a grain of salt, he can be very entertaining (his Morgan 3-wheeler intro on YouTube is cool). You may get tired of "nobody cares," though.


----------



## aznt1217

Shocked that an employee would loan it to him


----------



## scaots

ummgood said:


> It appears this writer is angry at Doug. Maybe Jealous??
> 
> Anyway I don't think Doug treated the Model 3 any different than his other reviews. I don't know why this guy things he should change his format just because Tesla is a different car company.
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/15838/the-truth-behind-doug-demuros-tesla-model-3-review


Sounds like he is not allowed to write about his experience yet and is jealous of not getting the scoop, or the fun. Lots of good points, but could have been done in less than a third of the words. I preferred Doug's style.


----------



## BobLoblaw

ummgood said:


> It appears this writer is angry at Doug. Maybe Jealous??
> 
> Anyway I don't think Doug treated the Model 3 any different than his other reviews. I don't know why this guy things he should change his format just because Tesla is a different car company.
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/15838/the-truth-behind-doug-demuros-tesla-model-3-review


I actually thought that was one of the best pieces of automotive journalism I've read in a while.


----------



## fge

Well, first of all, hello to you all since this is only my second post in this forum (here is my introduction), and I have a nagging question with regards to this video.

Starting at 17:49, he starts discussing the charge port situation from the screen and here is what he says:

"the screen is also yet another place where you can open the charge port, though it conflicts with the trunk: you can't open the charge port if the trunk is open".

Yet, not even a minute later in the video, we see that the trunk is closed, he opens the charge port and the screen allows to open the trunk...

So, what is what?

I am not amongst one of the chosen few who could witness a Model 3 in person, and the various shots in the video showing the charging port in action or the rear left of the car fail to answer that question for me: if the charge port is fully opened, can you still open the trunk?


----------



## KarenRei

It doesn't conflict; I don't know where he got that. You can see for yourself here:


----------



## fge

KarenRei said:


> It doesn't conflict; I don't know where he got that. You can see for yourself here:


And yet Doug DeMuro's video was posted later.

So, what gives?


----------



## garsh

fge said:


> And yet Doug DeMuro's video was posted later.
> 
> So, what gives?


Watch the beginning of Doug's video again. He says right away that he's not a Tesla fan, and will probably make mistakes. He made a mistake.


----------



## fge

garsh said:


> Watch the beginning of Doug's video again. He says right away that he's not a Tesla fan, and will probably make mistakes. He made a mistake.


And what tells me, as a non Model 3 owner, that he made a mistake?

Sorry, but that non argument doesn't ring with me...


----------



## teslamcteslaface

fge said:


> And what tells me, as a non Model 3 owner, that he made a mistake?
> 
> Sorry, but that non argument doesn't ring with me...


the video posted above at the timestamp showing the behavior tells you it's likely a mistake....


----------



## RCvetter

fge said:


> And what tells me, as a non Model 3 owner, that he made a mistake?
> 
> Sorry, but that non argument doesn't ring with me...


After I watched that video I went outside and opened the charge port, then the trunk. Then I closed them. Then I opened them in the opposite order.

Manually, at least, both can be opened whenever you please.


----------



## RCvetter

RCvetter said:


> After I watched that video I went outside and opened the charge port, then the trunk. Then I closed them. Then I opened them in the opposite order.
> 
> Manually, at least, both can be opened whenever you please.


Car is charging. App and center screen both let me pop the trunk.


----------



## KarenRei

To sum up, fge: expect a lot of bad information on the net. It's a rare car at present, and quite new. The less the person tends to pay attention to Teslas in general, and the Model 3 specifically, the more bad information you should expect from them. If you ever have any questions about something, by all means ask here because *cough* there actually are people with Model 3s here  (thanks RCvetter!)

Also, it's important to remember that the vehicle is still not in "general sales"; it's only employee sales at this point. The software stack is still incomplete and receiving updates to activate various pieces of basic functionality (when the cars first started going out they didn't even have radio support!). So keep that in mind whenever you hear a "The car can't do X" statement.


----------



## Maevra

We already answered this in another thread too. I have the same results as @RCvetter and posted screenshots of charger port being opened while trunk was also open.


----------



## Kratus

Thank you @RCvetter and @Maevra.

I am a member of the same french forum as @fge and after seeing Doug's video our fear was that there is a mechanical interactoon between the charge port and the trunk opening.

According to Doug's video, one could think tbat it is impossible to open the chargeport when the trunk is open or, worse, that it is impossible to open the trunk once the car is plugged in.

This would be very annoying at a supercharger, where you usualy first plug the car in and then open the trunk to get your jacket or your sandwich or whatever you need during your stop.

Just to double check and be sure, can you owners confirm that the trunk indeed opens and closes when the charge port is open ?


----------



## RCvetter

Maevra said:


> We already answered this in another thread too. I have the same results as @RCvetter and posted screenshots of charger port being opened while trunk was also open.





Kratus said:


> Thank you @RCvetter and @Maevra.
> 
> I am a member of the same french forum as @fge and after seeing Doug's video our fear was that there is a mechanical interactoon between the charge port and the trunk opening.
> 
> According to Doug's video, one could think tbat it is impossible to open the chargeport when the trunk is open or, worse, that it is impossible to open the trunk once the car is plugged in.
> 
> This would be very annoying at a supercharger, where you usualy first plug the car in and then open the trunk to get your jacket or your sandwich or whatever you need during your stop.
> 
> Just to double check and be sure, can you owners confirm that the trunk indeed opens and closes when the charge port is open ?


See above - we can confirm.


----------



## Kratus

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Maevra

Kratus said:


> Thank you @RCvetter and @Maevra.
> 
> Just to double check and be sure, can you owners confirm that the trunk indeed opens and closes when the charge port is open ?


Exactement. Ne vous inquietez pas. On a les preuves que c'est pas un problem (pardon my French, it's been a while).


----------



## Kratus

Nous voilà soulagés. 

Some already talked about canceling their reservation... 

That would have been an ununderstandable design flaw.


----------



## KarenRei

Kratus said:


> Nous voilà soulagés.
> 
> Some already talked about canceling their reservation...
> 
> That would have been an ununderstandable design flaw.


Cancelling a reservation based on claims made in a random review from someone just fiddling around with a vehicle that has an incomplete software stack would be a pretty stupid thing to do, no?


----------



## Matthias Fritz

KarenRei said:


> Cancelling a reservation based on claims made in a random review from someone just fiddling around with a vehicle that has an incomplete software stack would be a pretty stupid thing to do, no?


it was the same with the turn radius.. until Trevor and Kenneth got their hands on it (and RiggerJon) and made that rumor a myth.
trust, who is trustworthy.


----------



## KarenRei

Matthias Fritz said:


> it was the same with the turn radius.. until Trevor and Kenneth got their hands on it (and RiggerJon) and made that rumor a myth.
> trust, who is trustworthy.


And the concept that the car had no intermittent wipers. And all of the temporary things about how the car has no FM radio, bluetooth streaming, voice commands, etc, that have all been fixed by updates since then. And on and on.


----------



## Michael Russo

KarenRei said:


> And the concept that the car had no intermittent wipers. And all of the temporary things about how the car has no FM radio, bluetooth streaming, voice commands, etc, that have all been fixed by updates since then. And on and on.


The only thing that would make me cancel would be personal CEO with a gun to my head... hence I try very hard to be the nicest hubby on a daily basis...


----------



## MichelT3

I never ever expected that intelligent people would spend so many superfluous words on the obvious possibility of backside entry... 
or other software.


----------

